# switzerland with motorhome & motorbike



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

hi there

i am going to switzerland for 2 weeks in july / aug 09

we will have our 2 motorbikes on tow

we wish to bike most days, mainly high pass areas, knee to the ground kind of stuff

can you recommend any good 
A)campsites
B)routes

thanx in advance


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Theres quite a few campsites in the MHF campsite database. We stayed at >Camping Gletcherdorf< a few years back which is in a stunning location at Grindlewald.

If you're aware of Swiss vignette requirements for your outfit then ignore the next 2 sentences :wink: ......

Worse case scenario for you is one for the van, one for the trailer, and two for the bikes if you intend taking them onto the motorways 

If your van is over 3500kg then there are different arrangements for the van which involve filling out a form on arrival at customs and filling in a log for each day you travel - plus the previously mentioned vignette requirement for the trailer and bikes.

Pete


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*swiss alps bikeing*

Hi philbre
goggle sustenpass there is a youtube film on there it should give you some idea I went over it in june last year in a mh truly stunning and not to be missed a bikers paradise!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Philbre

If you would like to let me have your email address by the message facility I can email you my guide to the Interlaken area which I think would be right up your street. 

Ron


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> If your van is over 3500kg then there are different arrangements for the van which involve filling out a form on arrival at customs and filling in a log for each day you travel - plus the previously mentioned vignette requirement for the trailer and bikes.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete hasn't it been reported that you have to log every day you are in Switzerland, whether or not you are using the roads, even when pitched on site?

Olley


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

That only applies Olley if you buy the 10 day ticket, which is only meant for people who are coming and going across the Swiss border regularly to save them keep filling in the forms.

All the rates, including the 10 day, are based on your length of stay in Switzerland and not on whether you actually use the motorways or not. You cannot buy a day ticket to get to a site, camp up, and then buy another day ticket to get out - like we once tried to do! In other words its just another tax really.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi we went there a couple of years ago just on our motorbike, and in one day we did the following circuit out of interlaken headed directly east this will take you over the susten pass, you can then head clockwise in a circuit over the furka pass and the over the Grimsel pass heading pack to interlaken. Quite a big day riding. Interlaken is a good base for that, we stayed at Lauterbrunnen which is quite a large campsite, perfect also for the Jungfrau jock and the Eiger, you can get the train from their, get the early one it is half price, or quite a large discount, and runs on the nail.

If your going to the south of Switzerland would recommend the Simplon Pass into Italy, you can do it their and back, if your not going to stay in Italy.
We also went from Sion to Chamonix (Mont Blanc) was a really good ride too, and you can do a bit of sight seeing too.

There is a motorcycle website called something like BestBiking roads, of best biking routes can quite remember but they have people recommended motorcycle routes around the whole world. 

Enjoy only thing its quite expensive in Switzerland.

Regards Pat and Neil (Ps we also have a Laika)


----------

